# Stocking Ideas For a 10 Gallon Tank!!!



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a ten gallon planted tank that I need stocking ideas for. I only have one semi-aggressive killifish in the tank right now. I have tried 4 neon tetras and they did not do well the killifish would chase them around the tank and all of them eventually died off. I was think about maybe doing some pencil fish or some other kind tetra but im not sure which variety would work best. Please help!!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pencil fish are even more peaceful than neons. Is the killifish a gold wonder killifish? If so they can grow up to 5 inches and need a 29g+. If you want some peaceful schooling fish I would say get rid of the killifish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

no the killifish isn't a golden wonder it is a Aphyosemion (sry I don't know the common name) but the guy I bought it from ensured me it was a non aggressive fish and everything I've read says its good in community tanks. But it isn't a really aggressive fish because I had a dwarf gourami in there with it for a while and it never bothered it.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The thing I noticed a about gouramis is if there are some what aggressive fish in the tank than they will be a little mean. But if there all peaceful fish, than they will sort of be the boss. Why dont you get another dwarf gourami? Or do you want something completely different?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I would but they are very diseased fish and it is extremely hard to find a healthy fish. My last one died of iridovirus which is very common. And yeah I wanted to get some type of small schooling fish and have my killifish as the main centerpiece of the tank.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya they are very diseased fish cuz they are so interbred. You could do a school of glowlight danios or maybe red phantoms. There is also a honey gourami, they are usually very healthy fish. Do you want a bottom feeder?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well you listed the genus.  If you want you can try and figure out the species here:
Fish Identification

I don't know too much about killifish. If they are social though (it might depend on what species he is as well), he might be lashing out because there's no others of his kind around..


----------

